# Drywall Scratches



## jodymcdonald (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone! Our family just moved into a brand new basement suite. It is almost completely underground (other than two feet with windows). When we moved in a piece of cardboard slid against the wall and caused a scratch. There was no pressure what-so-ever and the cardboard was very light. It caused us some concern, so I pressed the wall with my nail and it scratched so easily. Moral of the story, even the slightest/lightest hit to the wall cause a scratch. I am wondering why this would be? I don't want to lose our damage deposit because of this so I was wondering if you would know why the drywall would scratch so easily. 

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

If it were me, I would let the landlord know of the issue now. It will do two things--Let the landlord know that you are concerned about the space that you moved into, and that you are concerned about the apperance and also let him know that if he had someone do the work on the walls that maybe they were not done the right way. Any time you rent and notice that something is out of place shows your landlord that you care about the property. Most landlords know that there maybe a bit of wall damage when moving furniture and other items in and they account for that. If you feel that the damage is due to more than just moving things in, I would let the landlord know quickly.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Was the unit freshly painted recently prior to your moving in? If so are you sure it was the drywall that scratched or could it be the latex scratching off?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

In a freshly drywalled basement, the drywall mud used for taping/texturing could still be wet with the concrete blocking drying to that side and paint slowing the inside drying. Hope they used fans or air dried long enough before you moved in.......Do you have an outside egress door or window other than interior stairs for a fire escape? http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...r-YVo5&sig=AHIEtbRXqPqFUGZ6B_c_33otStRi7Aff7g

Gary


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Possible that lightweight compound was used on the finishing. It scratches easily...


----------

